# Lokalforum-Krankenhaus



## supasini (20. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute, 
immer wieder kommt es ja leider zu Unfällen und anderem Unbill, da ist ein virtuelles Krankehaus villeicht für den ein oder anderen der Ort, an dem man sich Trost holen kann oder diesen spenden kann.
Zur Zeit sind auf der Intensivstation: Rico
In der Reha-Abteilung: masifcentralier und supasini


----------



## mikkael (20. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> In der Reha-Abteilung: masifcentralier und supasini


Ich gehöre zur Gruppe "Amphibi" nach dem Motto: Wozu Laufen, wenn man biken kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (20. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade einen halben Zahn terminiert, natürlich an Karneval.  Aber ist ja höchstens eine Erdnuß im Vergleich zu den anderen Patienten.


----------



## SFA (20. Februar 2009)

Meniskus-Teilresektion


----------



## wollschwein (20. Februar 2009)

ich bin zum glück seit mai aus der reha, zum zweiten 
hab metall ex gehabt.

gute besserung an die intensiv patienten und den rest


----------



## ultra2 (20. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Zeit sind auf der Intensivstation: Rico
> In der Reha-Abteilung: masifcentralier und supasini



Und hier in der Psychiatrie habe ich auch schon das ein oder andere bekannte Gesicht gesehen. Viele werden wohl länger bleiben und einige  sehnlichst erwartet.

Trotzdem allen Kranken und Verletzten gute Besserung


----------



## sun909 (20. Februar 2009)

Ultra2: 

Dem Rest alles Gute und ich hoffe ihr kommt über Skat-Runden-Größe mit dieser Unterabteilung nicht hinaus ...

Grüße


----------



## Manfred (21. Februar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> immer wieder kommt es ja leider zu Unfällen und anderem Unbill, da ist ein virtuelles Krankehaus villeicht für den ein oder anderen der Ort, an dem man sich Trost holen kann oder diesen spenden kann.
> Zur Zeit sind auf der Intensivstation: Rico
> In der Reha-Abteilung: masifcentralier und supasini



Dat ist hier mein Fred, gehöre auch in die Rehaabteilung seit 2 Wochen.

Kleiner Trost an den Leidgenossen, schaut raus, bei den Wetter verpassen wir zur Zeit nichts


----------



## ultra2 (21. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ultra2:
> 
> Dem Rest alles Gute und ich hoffe ihr kommt über Skat-Runden-Größe mit dieser Unterabteilung nicht hinaus ...
> 
> Grüße



Lieber Charsten,

es ist bereits viel berdohlicher als du dir vorstellen kannst.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2009)

Wazz up ? Konkreter Krankenhaus Fred hier !
Na da wünsche ich doch mal allen Inhaftierten eine gute Genesung.

Wenn ich dat hier so sehe glaub ich das der leeve Jott bei mir bei der Knochenvergabe was gutes ausm schrank geholt hat.
In meinen 34 Lentzen null Knochenbrüche, null Bänderdehnungen- oder risse, null Tage K-Haus. Un das trotz 30 Jahren zwischen den Pfosten und nicht gerader krankenkassenfreundlichen Hobbys
Und wenn hier einer zu viel jammert zitiere ich hier gern den Spruch meines Meisters: " Halt's Maul und leide lautlos - HAMULL !​


----------



## ralf (21. Februar 2009)

Mein Anfang vom Ende ... :





Mittlerweile seit 3 Jahren ein Modell 70+ ...

Ach ja, war 'n Bikeunfall ... 

Wer nun wirklich jammern will, sollte das erst mal toppen. 
_Sarkasmus hilft *mir* ungemein ..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (21. Februar 2009)

welche stelle ist das?
kann es vieleicht toppen.
mit 23 über dem linken sprunggelenk das bein dreimal gebrochen und den fuß asgekugelt, seit dem eine bewegungs einschränkung und kann nicht mehr joggen bzw schwierigkeiten beim treppensteigen.
aber radeln geht immer ^^










bild folgt wenn mir einer sagt wie ich es eingfügen kann^^


----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> bild folgt wenn mir einer sagt wie ich es eingfügen kann^^



Siehe http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum

Wenn das Bild im Album ist;
1.) Bild auswählen
2.) Auf "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" klicken
3.) Entsprechenden BBCode in den Beitrag kopieren
4.) Fertig





Um die Bilder ggf. "in Form" zu bringen empfehle ich Windowsusern www.xnview.de


----------



## on any sunday (22. Februar 2009)

Ähmmm, hier geht es um aktuell Versehrte, nicht um irgendwelche, uralte Kriegsverletzungen.


----------



## supasini (22. Februar 2009)

röschtösch! 

auch in Reha mit Sportverbot für 3-6 Wochen: der Futzy - Schlüsselbeinbruch (beim 360er-Üben ins selbstgebaute Foampit)


----------



## ralf (22. Februar 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ãhmmm, hier geht es um aktuell Versehrte, nicht um irgendwelche, uralte Kriegsverletzungen.



Schlauberger! 

Es gibt âKriegsverletzungenâ, die werden nie wieder gut! Das sollte sich jeder der *mit aktuellen Wehwehchen kokettiert* klar machen! Es soll nÃ¤mlich Leute geben, die haben fÃ¼r ihr Leben so richtig in die Schei$$e gepackt â *auch hier im Forum* ... Zu denen zÃ¤hle ich mich allerdings nicht ...

_... ein Langzeitversehrtenthread kÃ¶nnte aber durchaus die Fortsetzung aktueller FÃ¤lle sein. Will heiÃen: Verletzungen, gleich welcher Art sind immer schlimm. Kokettiert werden sollte damit nur in Form von Satire o. Ã.. Alles Andere wÃ¤re eine Beleidigung fÃ¼r die, die lebenslang gezeichnet sind._

@ Wollschwein: HÃ¼fte.


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Februar 2009)

Mal ganz ruhig bleiben Jungs! Denke jeder will halt ein bißchen bedauert werden.
Aber bitte hört auf, selbst aus Vérletzungen einen Wettkampf zu machen!
Uuund: es hätte meistens schlimmer kommen können, also Kopf hoch und werdet alle schnell gesund.

P.S.: Bei hartnäckigen Problemen kenne ich da eine gute Physiotherapeutin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. Februar 2009)

danke, Redfraggle - das wäre auch das letzte gewesen, was mit diesem Fred gemeint war. Bitte keinen Wettbewerb, wem was am meisten weh tut! Einfach nur ein bisschen jammern und trösten


----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2009)

In diesem Sinne 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXZ9DSrWgYw"]YouTube - John Lee Hooker & Carlos Santana -  The Healer (1989)[/ame]


----------



## ultra2 (22. Februar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Uuund: es hätte meistens schlimmer kommen können, also Kopf hoch...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TIGuOSD2Fg"]YouTube - ulrich roski - plastic joe[/ame]


----------



## wollschwein (22. Februar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mal ganz ruhig bleiben Jungs! Denke jeder will halt ein bißchen bedauert werden.
> Aber bitte hört auf, selbst aus Vérletzungen einen Wettkampf zu machen!
> Uuund: es hätte meistens schlimmer kommen können, also Kopf hoch und werdet alle schnell gesund.
> 
> P.S.: Bei hartnäckigen Problemen kenne ich da eine gute Physiotherapeutin




dann mache ich daraus jetzt auch mal eine ärtze tipp geber fred.

wo ist und wie heist die therapeutin da ich auch gerne mal wieder joggen gehen würde und treppenlaufen können will.
da sich das ganze durrch ne fehlhaltung mittlerweile in den rücken drückt.

mfg

@ralf: langzeit folgen sind meist schlimmer als die schäden in dem moment der verletzung.
gute besserung von mir an dich


----------



## supasini (22. Februar 2009)

wollschwein: klick


----------



## ralf (22. Februar 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> dann mache ich daraus jetzt auch mal eine ärtze tipp geber fred.
> 
> wo ist und wie heist die therapeutin da ich auch gerne mal wieder joggen gehen würde und treppenlaufen können will.
> da sich das ganze durrch ne fehlhaltung mittlerweile in den rücken drückt.
> ...



Ja, das mit der Physiotherapie funktioniert nur in der Rehaphase. Den anschließenden sehr steinigen Weg muss jeder selber ausloten, mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg. Damit ist man alleine ...

Wünsche Dir auch einen positiven Weg! Allen anderen Verletzten natürlich auch!


----------



## Manfred (2. März 2009)

Was macht die Krankenstation?
Bei mir ist zurzeit nur Rolle angesagt und die steht seit einigen Tagen still, weil man als Kranker keine Zeit hat
Will hofen das man mich im April wieder raus läßt.


----------



## RICO (3. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
 habe auch schon ausreichend Trost bekommen und da ich ja ansonsten eher Glückspilz bin, komme ich mit diesem Rückschlag schon zurecht.


 Bin seit letztem Freitag wieder zu Hause und für die, die es interessiert hier die ganze Geschichte.


 Ich war also mit ein paar Kumpels aus meinem Heimgebiet auf einer schönen Heimrunde mit schön Schneeauflage.
 Schon fast auf der Einflugschneise nach Hause (Krebsbachtal Abfahrt), war ich wohl etwas schnell, an der Stelle wo die Abfahrt nach links in die Gerade mündet. Bin also aus der Kurve geflogen (Ohne Schnee) und so blöd mit dem Oberschenkel auf einem Stein gelandet, dass ich mir einen Trümmerbruch im linken Oberschenkel zugezogen habe.
 Kurz versucht wieder aufzustehen, aber irgendwie war das Bein nicht mehr richtig dran und nur die kleinste Bewegung verursachte Höllen Schmerzen, da die Muskulatur so einen Bruch direkt heftig verschiebt. Zum Glück war ich nicht alleine Unterwegs und meine Kumpels haben sofort die Rettung allamiert. Da die Sanitäter mich wegen der Schmerzen nicht mal auf die Schaufel bekommen haben, hat der Notarzt mich an Ort und Stelle narkotisiert.  Erst im Vinzenz Pallotti Krankenhaus bin ich wieder kurz wach geworden, wo sie mich in stundenlanger OP wieder sehr ordentlich hergerichtet haben. Einzelheiten einer solchen OP möchte ich gar nicht näher erläutern, auf jeden Fall habe ich min. 6 Blutkonserven bekommen und edles Metall eingebaut bekommen.  
 In den 12 Tagen im Krankenhaus, haben mich meine Homezone Biker immer wieder besucht, so dass mir nie Langweilig wurde. Ihnen also noch einmal vielen Dank auch für die schnelle Rettung!!!


 Jetzt ist erst mal Krankengymnastik angesagt, bis ich in  6 Wochen wieder voll belasten darf.


 Schöne Grüße  


 RICO


----------



## supasini (3. März 2009)

dann gute Heilknochen und -fleisch.
Ich hoffe für dich, dass das mit den 6 Wochen hinkommt, bei mir fehlen an den 6 Wochen jetzt noch 5 Tage, ich tippe aber stark auf ne Nachspielzeit


----------



## ralf (3. März 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> Jetzt ist erst mal Krankengymnastik angesagt, bis ich in  6 Wochen wieder voll belasten darf.



... wirklich eine übelste Verletzung. Wo ist der Femur gebrochen? Doch nicht direkt an der Kugel?

Gaanz langsam wieder anfangen und die nächsten Jahre immer wieder die Ärzte quälen ob auch die Durchblutung im Hüftkopf nicht gestört ist. 
Da kann ich mitreden.

Kopf hoch, Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (4. März 2009)

Zum Glück ein Stück unterhalb des Hüftgelenkes, sieht man ja auf dem Bild.
Die Ärzte waren sich ziemlich sicher, dass ich vollkommen wiederhergestellt werde und nichts zurückbleibt. 
Ich hatte in meiner langen Sportlaufbahn schon beide Wadenbeine gebrochen, einmal mit OP und einmal nur Gips. Aber das war nichts wirklich Schlimmes im Vergleich zu dieser Geschichte.
Gruß RICO


----------



## crashty (4. März 2009)

So dann wünsch ich allen Invaliden  hier erst einmal eine gute Besserung.

Naja und dann wollte oder eher gesagt muss ich mich in die Invalidentruppe auch einreihen.
Für wie lang steht allerdings noch in den Sternen, weil nix genaues weiß man nicht.
Habe mir wohl am Sonntag beim Indoor-Training einen Ermüdungsbruch im Mittelfuß zugezogen und im selbiegen evtl. auch die Bänder gerissen. 
Wie es weitergeht also mal schauen


----------



## supasini (4. März 2009)

willkommen, willkommen - da wirst du uns ja einige Zeit hier erhalten sein, oder?


----------



## Redfraggle (5. März 2009)

Da sag ich auch mal gute Besserung!
Auf einige Wochen Ausfall mußte Dich schon einstellen, allerdings würde ich mal nachhorchen, da in Deinem Alter ein Ermüdungsbruch schon etwas ungewöhlich ist, es sei denn Du bist leistungssportlich unterwegs.
Alles Gute
Barbara


----------



## mikkael (5. März 2009)

So, ich war fast 10 Tage im Bett, Mr Flu hat wieder vorbeigeschaut. 

Jetzt kann ich zumindest aufrecht stehen! So'n Shit! Dafür ist der Bart weg!


----------



## crashty (7. März 2009)

Erst einmal danke für die Genesungswünsche und die Willkommensgrüße.
Ja denke mal so mit 3-4 Wochen kann ich minimum rechnen. Werde nächste Woche nochmal zum Doc zur Kontrolle mal schauen was der dann sagt.



> Auf einige Wochen Ausfall mußte Dich schon einstellen, allerdings würde ich mal nachhorchen, da in Deinem Alter ein Ermüdungsbruch schon etwas ungewöhlich ist, es sei denn Du bist leistungssportlich unterwegs.


Naja spiele seit einigen Jahren Eishockey und bin auch jeden Tag 16km mit dem Rad unterwegs.
Aber da ist ja nun leider bei beidem erst einmal eine Zwangspause angesagt!


----------



## Redfraggle (13. März 2009)

Damit nicht immer nur von langweiligen Erkältungen und Brüchen berichtet wird, klage ich mal mein Leid über meine Zahn-OP.
Bin leider für´s Wochenende außer Gefecht gesetzt und das wo der Frühling endlich kommt!


----------



## yogi71 (13. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Damit nicht immer nur von langweiligen Erkältungen und Brüchen berichtet wird, klage ich mal mein Leid über meine Zahn-OP.
> Bin leider für´s Wochenende außer Gefecht gesetzt und das wo der Frühling endlich kommt!


 

Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Henrie (13. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Damit nicht immer nur von langweiligen Erkältungen und Brüchen berichtet wird, klage ich mal mein Leid über meine Zahn-OP.
> Bin leider für´s Wochenende außer Gefecht gesetzt und das wo der Frühling endlich kommt!



Krankengymnastik, Reha?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (13. März 2009)

> Zitat von *Redfraggle*
> 
> 
> _Damit nicht immer nur von langweiligen Erkältungen und Brüchen berichtet wird, klage ich mal mein Leid über meine Zahn-OP.
> ...


wenns wieder geht, kauen,kauen,kauen
auch von mir gute besserung


----------



## Redfraggle (13. März 2009)

Danke für die guten Wünsche, mit dem Kauen wird das allerdings noch etwas dauern. Aber dafür gibt es ja Tütensuppen in allen Variationen!


----------



## yogi71 (13. März 2009)

Lecker, Tütensuppen!


----------



## wollschwein (13. März 2009)

habe auch noch ein lecker rezept für ne gurkensuppe, klingt komisch,schmeckt aber gut


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. März 2009)

Da muss sie aber kräftig saugen; die Gurken geh'n so schwer durch den Strohhalm.


----------



## wollschwein (14. März 2009)

die werden doch kleingeschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. März 2009)

ich hab heute das erste mal Freigang: mal gucken, ob ich schon wieder ohne Stützräder fahren kann...


----------



## Redfraggle (15. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich hab heute das erste mal Freigang: mal gucken, ob ich schon wieder ohne Stützräder fahren kann...



Hoffe, daß Rad lief gut und der verletzte Arm/Schulter hat gehalten!


----------



## supasini (15. März 2009)

Jo, ging ganz gut, werde jetzt mal ein bischen das Rennrad testen.
Allerdings merke ich 1. 7 Wochen ohne: die Beine tun weh... und 2. der Arm macht Probleme: hinter den Sattel geht gar nicht, ich bin supervorsichtig, zur Zeit wären für mich die klassischen Hammelhetzer-Touren optimal: Forstautobahn satt.
("das Rad": war das Winterrad, werde da noch den Vorbau auf ganz kurz stellen, damit ich nicht so weit nach vorne greifen muss, jedes Grad mehr ist unangenehm. - falls du auf das neue Rädchen angespielt hast )


----------



## eifelhexe (15. März 2009)

Na dann mal gute Besserung an alle kranke Eulen.
supasini naja bei deinen ledierten Knochen durchs Gebüsch zu fahren,wäre bei der Matschpampe zur Zeit bestimmt nicht von Vorteil.Wie sagt man so schön
"Gut Ding will Weile haben"und "In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft" auch wenn die Zeit zur LV Tour naht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. April 2009)

Ich bin im Moment gesund , aber ich habe erfahren das
[email protected] krank ist . Er hat sich wohl das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und wird morgen operiert . 
Ich wünsche dir "gute Besserung" von hier aus.


----------



## mikkael (29. April 2009)

Gute Besserung Klaus @redking, auch von mir aus!


----------



## crashty (13. August 2009)

So dann reihe ich mich auch mal wieder in den Invaliden-Club ein. 
Habe mir letzten Sonntag den Außenmeniskus im rechten Knie zerdeppert. 
Allerdings erst einmal auf unbestimmte Zeit, da ich noch nicht genau weiß wie es weitergeht ob Op oder nicht. Genaueres wird mir der Doc am Montag sagen und bis dahin lass ich mich erst einmal schön von meinem Männe verwöhnen und verhätscheln *löl*


----------



## Tazz (13. August 2009)

crashty schrieb:


> So dann reihe ich mich auch mal wieder in den Invaliden-Club ein.
> Habe mir letzten Sonntag den Außenmeniskus im rechten Knie zerdeppert.
> Allerdings erst einmal auf unbestimmte Zeit, da ich noch nicht genau weiß wie es weitergeht ob Op oder nicht. Genaueres wird mir der Doc am Montag sagen und bis dahin lass ich mich erst einmal schön von meinem Männe verwöhnen und verhätscheln *löl*



*Gute Besserung , und ne gute Diagnose!​*

Und wie haste das bitte angestellt ??


----------



## crashty (13. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und wie haste das bitte angestellt ??



Tja... klingt total blöde ist aber so hab mir das Knie einfach nur blöde auf der Arbeit verdreht.


----------



## Tazz (13. August 2009)

crashty schrieb:


> Tja... klingt total blöde ist aber so hab mir das Knie einfach nur blöde auf der Arbeit verdreht.




Ach , das ist aber wirklich unspektakulär  ...... dann hoffe ich ,das die Besserung schnell geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashty (24. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach , das ist aber wirklich unspektakulär  ...... dann hoffe ich ,das die Besserung schnell geht



So, also das mit der schnellen Besserung kann ich dann erst einmal vergessen.
Termin zur OP steht jetzt endlich fest und zwar der 21.09.09, wo sie mir wohl beide Menisken (innen und außen) klauen werden.
Denke mal, dass ich also bis Ende Oktober definitiv nicht fahren darf. 
Naja mal schauen wie die Physio danach verläuft und wie zufrieden mein Doc mit mir und der Heilung ist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. August 2009)

crashty schrieb:


> So, also das mit der schnellen Besserung kann ich dann erst einmal vergessen.
> Termin zur OP steht jetzt endlich fest und zwar der 21.09.09, wo sie mir wohl beide Menisken (innen und außen) klauen werden.
> Denke mal, dass ich also bis Ende Oktober definitiv nicht fahren darf.
> Naja mal schauen wie die Physio danach verläuft und wie zufrieden mein Doc mit mir und der Heilung ist.



Hört sich aber gar nicht gut an 
Dann würde ich sagen wir sehen uns beim Winterpokal


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2009)

crashty schrieb:


> So, also das mit der schnellen Besserung kann ich dann erst einmal vergessen.
> Termin zur OP steht jetzt endlich fest und zwar der 21.09.09, wo sie mir wohl beide Menisken (innen und außen) klauen werden.
> Denke mal, dass ich also bis Ende Oktober definitiv nicht fahren darf.
> Naja mal schauen wie die Physio danach verläuft und wie zufrieden mein Doc mit mir und der Heilung ist.








Ach Du heiliger Strohsack ...... was man sich so alles zuziehen kann 




Ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich gute und vorallem ein sensationelles Heilfleich 

Besser Dich und komm bald wieder aufs Rad ​
Liebe grüße
Renate


----------



## crashty (25. September 2009)

Hallöchen alle miteinander,

so dachte mir ich sag mal bescheid, dass ich die op gut überstanden habe und der arzt mit deren verlauf auch sehr zufrieden war.
in einer 2 stündigen op haben sie mir einen teil des innen meniskus rausgenommen und sie haben mir die außenbänder gespalten und verkürzt, damit die kniescheibe wieder in richtige position rutscht.
gestern hatte ich auch schon die erste physio und der war auch sehr zu frieden. nur mir kann es mal wieder nicht schnell genug gehen.
montag geht es dann zum fäden ziehen und zur kontrolle zum doc mal schauen, was der wegen sportverbot sagt.

gruß crashty


----------



## RICO (30. April 2010)

So, meinen Gammanagel haben sie mir vor 10 Tagen raus gehauen. Eigentlich sollte das Teil 1 1/2 bis 2 Jahre drin bleiben. Vor den Osterferien machte der Oberschenkel plötzlich ziemliche Schwierigkeiten, so dass der Chefarzt mir einen früheren OP Termin gegeben hat. Der Bruch ist durch die regelmässige Bewegung, bin immerhin 72000 Hm damit rumgegurgt, sehr gut verheilt. Die OP dauerte etwas länger, da das Gewinde oben am Nagel, wo der Gleithammer angesetzt wird, schon überwachsen war. Nach 2 stationären Tagen konnte ich nach Hause. 10 Tage an Krücken ein wenig KG die Beinbeugung ist immerhin schon bei knapp über 90°, so dass ich wohl bald wieder radeln kann.








soweit musste sie mich aufschneiden um den Nagel auszubauen



Also, bitte nicht nachmachen, mit so einem Nagel rumlaufen ist nicht lustig.

Apropos Meniskus,
mein rechter Innenmeniskus (Malocher Schaden vom knien) ist schon seit ein paar Jahren ziemlich weit gerissen. Doch selbst in der Mediapark Klinik hat man mir geraten, ihn drinzulassen solange ich die Schmerzen ertragen kann und ich nicht wieder mit dem Laufen beginnen wollte.
Deshalb interessiert mich, wie man ohne Meniskus zurecht kommt, falls ich es doch irgendwann machen lassen muss?

Schöne Grüße
RICO


----------



## Giom (1. Mai 2010)

hi,
ich kann dir zumindest zum aussenmeniskus was sagen:
bei jeder OP wurde es etwas geschliffen und sodurch immer dünner. Chirurg meinte bei mir auch, man sollte schon vermeiden es rauszunehmen. Nach 3 OP ist der dann ganz gebrochen und wurde doch ganz entfernt. Empfehlung vom Chirurg: evtl. kleine Schuheinlage zum kompensieren und viel Sport. Schuheinalge hab ich nicht. Das viel Sport sichert die Stabilität vom dem Gelenk. Ich hab danach noch 3 Jahren Rugby gespielt,und hatte nur schmerzen, wenn im Sommer die Plätze trocken und hart waren. Beim Radfahren ist es nie ein Problem gewesen. Ich vermeide es allerdings zu joggen (auch wegen Arthrose im Knie und am Nacken).
gute besserung
guillaume


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Mai 2010)

Da man mitlerweile weiß wie wichtig die Menisken sind, entfernt man sie nur ganz, wenn 
a) der Schaden so groß ist, daß es keine Rolle spielt, ob drinn oder draußen
oder
b) die Schmerzen permanent anhalten und die Lebensqualität dadurch sehr eingeschränkt ist.
Sollte es dennoch dazu kommen, kann es durchaus sein, daß man jahrelang
Ruhe hat. Leider natürlich auch das Gegenteil und dann ist der Gelenkersatz
fällig. Allerdings muß man sagen, daß diese über die Jahre immer besser geworden sind und nichts dagegen spricht auch mit einer Totalendoprothese Sport zu treiben.
Ich kann nur empfehlen, die Muskulatur gut aufzutrainieren, damit das Gelenk entlastet wird.Glücklicherweise eignet sich da das Fahrradfahren 
hervorragend.Gegen moderates Joggen ist auch nichts einzuwenden, da der Knorpel über Diffusion ernährt wird ( keine eigene Gefäßversorgung) und daher Belastung braucht!
Gute Besserung!
P.S.:heißes Teil, Dein Gammanagel


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> P.S.:heißes Teil, Dein Gammanagel



Sowas nehmen Leichtbauer als Kettenstrebe...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2010)

Ach du Schande - Rico, hab dem Thread hier unrecht getan Hab' jeden Tag mit dem KITA-Schaufenster Kontakt á-la-"unsere Kinder haben folgende Krankheiten" mit so Schwerkarätern wie Mumms, Scharlach & Konsorten.... Deine X-Rays sehen ja eher aus wie der 6-Millionen-Dollar-Mann, beste Genehsung & ab jetzt Respekt für den Thread, & bitte: ride irgendwann on Lieben Gruss, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung Carsten, gelber Schein bedeutet ja nicht bloß ´ne olle Erkältung!




Pflege Dich!


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ne ne, keine Sorge, keine Stunts mit dem Rad, nächste Woche darf ich hoffentlich wieder 

Trotzdem besten Dank für die Genesungswünsche !

Gruesse


----------



## sibby08 (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich auch mal hier einreihen. 
Habe mir am 30.09. eine Rippe gebrochen . Nix Bike. Bin schön zu Fuß am Strand ausgerutscht und das Kamera Objektiv in der Tasche war härter als die Rippe. Naja, wenigstenz das Objektiv hat´s unbeschadet überstanden .

@ Carsten: kurier dich richtig aus. Grippe und Sport passen nicht zusammen, das kann schon mal auf´s Herz gehen und ist dann nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## sun909 (28. Oktober 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Kann mich auch mal hier einreihen.
> Habe mir am 30.09. eine Rippe gebrochen . Nix Bike. Bin schön zu Fuß am Strand ausgerutscht und das Kamera Objektiv in der Tasche war härter als die Rippe. Naja, wenigstenz das Objektiv hat´s unbeschadet überstanden .
> 
> @ Carsten: kurier dich richtig aus. Grippe und Sport passen nicht zusammen, das kann schon mal auf´s Herz gehen und ist dann nicht mehr lustig.



Autsch, da hast du dir aber direkt was längeres geholt... 

Und dann auch noch am Strand, wärst besser direkt in die Strandbar 

Gute Besserung! Und das mit dem auskurieren werde ich ganz brav machen, habe alle Termine abgesagt für´s WE, und das bei dem schönen Wetter 

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Dezember 2014)

Denke lohnt sich jetzt,den Fred mal aus der Versenkung zu holen!
Allen Kranken gute Besserung und werdet schnell gesund!

@Guido:immer schön tief durchatmen,denn die meisten Kokken der Atemwege sind
			 Anaerober!Damit killst Du schon einige!

@Jörg:da hilft nur Ruhe und Zeit!


----------



## Trekki (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe schon einen Schreck bekommen - Krankenhausthread mit einem Eintrag um 1.43h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2016)

Entzündung im Knie, mit OP ausgekratzt . Kostet bestimmt einige Wochen Radfahren weniger.


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Februar 2016)

Hi John,
wünsch dir ne Superschnelle Genesung.


----------



## sun909 (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo John,
dann müssen wir die SAU für einen Reha-Patienten planen? 

Nochmals gute Besserung!
Grüße


----------



## Blut Svente (14. Februar 2016)

Alles Gute!

Nebenbei mal gefragt. Werwolfe gibts doch nur nachts bei Vollmond. Oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen???


----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> dann müssen wir die SAU für einen Reha-Patienten planen?


SAU Light oder Verpflegungsstation sollte möglich sein.


----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2016)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Alles Gute!
> 
> Nebenbei mal gefragt. Werwolfe gibts doch nur nachts bei Vollmond. Oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen???


Die OP ging Mittwoch von 20h bis 22h. Gestern Mittag hat eine Ärztin aus dem OP Team mir den Verband gewechselt. Da sah Sie ganz normal aus.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Februar 2016)

Mensch John, was machst Du denn für Sachen?!
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und jetzt mußt Du wirklich piano machen!Mit so einer
Entzündung ist nicht zu spaßen!
Allen anderen Kranken wünsche ich auch baldige Genesung!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2016)

Gute Besserung John !


*Wer jod schmiert der jod fiehrt !*


----------



## Edged (14. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die OP ging Mittwoch von 20h bis 22h. Gestern Mittag hat *eine Ärztin* aus dem OP Team mir den Verband gewechselt. *Da sah Sie ganz normal aus.*


Und? Was haste mit ihr gemacht? Mit der Ärztin? War ja wohl nicht so schlimm für sie ... 
Lad' sie doch auf ein Bit ein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2016)

Eieieieieieiei.........beste Genesungs- und Besserungswünsche auch von mir!


----------



## Dart (14. Februar 2016)

Hi John,
alles Gute auch von uns und komm bald wieder auf die Beine! Bei der SAU Tour musst Du Dich halt nur an mich halten, dann fährst Du auch nicht zu schnell


----------



## Pete04 (14. Februar 2016)

Hier wird Fastenzeit vollkommen falsch interpretiert! Nitt verstümmeln und by-the-way Pfunde loswerden - ein Hauch von Doping liegt inne Luft! Werdet bitte alle ganz schnell wieder ganz damit die Netzgemeinde voloppt - stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2016)

Zu den Pfunden kann ich nichts sagen, die Schläuche bin ich los. Leider gibt's immer noch Zeugs direkt ins Blut. 4 mal Täglich.


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2016)

Alter Doper


----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zu den Pfunden kann ich nichts sagen, die Schläuche bin ich los. Leider gibt's immer noch Zeugs direkt ins Blut. 4 mal Täglich.


Lieber John, heilst du jetzt "tubeless"?! Neien, neien -hoffentlich sind keine Freiburger Ärzte am Start! Beste Jenesung!


----------



## Trekki (16. Februar 2016)

E-Bike Simulator. Ich brauche nichts zu machen und das Ding fährt Rad mit mir.


----------



## supasini (16. Februar 2016)

Gute Besserung, lieber John!


----------



## sibu (17. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> E-Bike Simulator. Ich brauche nichts zu machen und das Ding fährt Rad mit mir.


Davon wirst dur aber nicht so schnell fitter  - Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (17. Februar 2016)

Immer noch besser als nix. 
Gute Besserung!
Unsere Tochter hatte auch mal eine Endzündung im Knie und war operiert worden.
Danach bekam sie eine Physiotherapie und sollte danach noch mit den Übungen weiter machen, was sie aber nicht tat.
Jugendliche halt. Da kamen die Beschwerden wieder und fast hätte sie nochmal operiert werden müssen.
Sie bekam es aber noch so in den Griff.


----------



## Trekki (17. Februar 2016)

Jede Übung, die auch nur entfernt ans Radfahren erinnernt oder dahin führt, werde ich ausgiebig machen


----------



## jokomen (18. Februar 2016)

Richtig so, fahr das Dingen platt Jute Besserung!


----------



## Trekki (19. Februar 2016)

Ich melde mich hiermit vom Krankenhaus ab   bin wieder zu Hause.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Februar 2016)

Gute Besserung! Habe es gerade erst gelesen! Drücke dir die Daumen das du schnellst möglich wieder auf den Sattel kommst!


----------

